# Perfect Pumpkin



## hlee (Aug 23, 2013)

from Bitter Creek, Yum!


----------



## kazmi (Aug 23, 2013)

have you soaped with it yet?


----------



## hlee (Aug 23, 2013)

Yesterday. I hope it lasts ,it's really nice.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 24, 2013)

Spicy pumpkin where the spices take over?  Or pleasingly pumpkin as the main scent?  So many pumpkins seem to morph into spices only, still looking for the "one".


----------



## hlee (Aug 24, 2013)

Mostly pumpkin so far. I'm hopeful it stays that way.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks!  Keep us updated please.


----------



## newbie (Aug 25, 2013)

hlee, have you used Sweet Pumpkin from Day-star? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## ahutchins9 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've used AHRE sweet pumpkin and so far it's more pumpkin than spice. It is a little light though but it may be my nose

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## judymoody (Aug 25, 2013)

The most pumpkin/least spice FO I've tried is BB's pumpkin lager.  The lager part doesn't come through at all, at least to my nose.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 25, 2013)

judymoody said:


> The most pumpkin/least spice FO I've tried is BB's pumpkin lager.  The lager part doesn't come through at all, at least to my nose.



I bought Pumpkin Lager because of reviews like yours.  I was looking for more pumpkin.  However, once soaped, all I smell is spice.  It smelled like butterscotch before soaping.  Maybe my nose doesn't pick up pumpkin well, but many co-workers said all they smelt was spicy notes, no pumpkin.  Will it settle out after a longer cure?


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 25, 2013)

What about WSP Pumpkin crunch II?
How do those compare to that one if you've tried it? 
It's the most pumpkin I've found so far. A few products I can smell a tad but of spice but not in my soap. It smells just like creamy pumpkin eggnog to me.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't tried that one.  I think I may do a comparison next weekend with Daystar's Pumpkin and the Pumpkin Spice from SoapSupplies.net.  There may another pumpkin FO lurking that I can try as well.  Good excuse to use my little 4 bar silicone molds from BB. :smile:

judymoody- didn't mean to sound like I was blaming your review... I've seen lots of others mention Pumpkin Lager.  I agree there isn't any "lager" scent.  It's not bad, just looking for less spice.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 26, 2013)

No worries, everybody's nose is different.


----------



## hlee (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still smelling pumpkin, a little bit nutty, not much spicy.
I'm still loving it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the update!  I may have to check this one out since most I've read about turn to spice and the pumpkin smell fades out.


----------



## paillo (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried Peak's Sweet Pumpkin Spice?  They're having a sale, and it looks tempting.

I wish they provided info on discoloration and acceleration


----------

